# Cod Skins



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

I would love to find that... Post a wrapper or packaging so I can find them for my gang ... Please..,


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

They are great treats! I buy similar treats from The Honest Kitchen. My Tpoos go crazy for them! Branna will take hers and roll and rub on it for a good 10-15 mins before she decided to finally chew it. Which is so lovely because them I have a poodle in show coat that smells like a stinky fish . Lol I don't mind because it is just to much fun watching her enjoy herself. 

http://stage.www.thehonestkitchen.com/treats-supplements/pure-fish-dog-treats/beams


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Rhett'smom said:


> I would love to find that... Post a wrapper or packaging so I can find them for my gang ... Please..,












I love the packaging too 

pr


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Just ordered from Amazon! Thank you for the tip!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I've seen those, but I have been giving salmon skins as something along the same lines.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> I've seen those, but I have been giving salmon skins as something along the same lines.


Maybe I'll get the salmon next time. 

pr


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> They are great treats! I buy similar treats from The Honest Kitchen. My Tpoos go crazy for them! Branna will take hers and roll and rub on it for a good 10-15 mins before she decided to finally chew it. Which is so lovely because them I have a poodle in show coat that smells like a stinky fish . Lol I don't mind because it is just to much fun watching her enjoy herself.
> 
> Beams - Natural Dehydrated Fish Dog Treats | The Honest Kitchen


OMG, you're a good Poodle mommy!!!

pr


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Oh my the gang is waiting for the postman!! Happy puppies at my house... They are suffering with chicken gizzard jerky right now!! lol


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Rhett'smom said:


> Oh my the gang is waiting for the postman!! Happy puppies at my house... They are suffering with chicken gizzard jerky right now!! lol


yum, chicken gizzards....  I hope they all like their cod skins. Ugh, the things we buy for our dogs. LOL


pr


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Yep the things we buy for our babies... I thought my DH was going to lose his lunch over bully sticks!!! Just don't tell him there is tripe in the fridge!!


----------

